# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Nato'yu Bölme Planı: Rusya'nın kozu Türkiye!

## bozok

*Ruslara göre Türkiye stratejik müttefik olabilir* 



*Rusya'nın en önemli dergisinden çok ilginç bir Türkiye analizi. Eski düşman en yakın dost mu oluyor?*

Rusya’nın saygın aylık ekonomi dergilerinden* RBC*, Türkiye ve Rusya arasındaki askeri işbirliğinin önemine dikkat çekerek, Moskova’nın Ankara gibi bir müttefike ihtiyacı olduğunu bildirdi. 

Derginin bu ayki sayısında Rus filosuna ait askeri gemilerin ekim ayında Aksaz-Karaağaç limanına gitmeleriyle başlayan askeri ziyaretin, Türkiye ile Rusya’nın bu alandaki ortaklığının başlangıcını oluşturabileceği kaydedildi. 

Gürcistan’dan tek taraflı bağımsızlığını ilan eden Güney Osetya’da ağustos ayında meydana gelen 5 günlük savaş ve NATO’nun buna karşı verdiği tepkinin ardından, eski Yugoslavya’nın ardından sıradaki sıcak noktanın Karadeniz olabileceğini ileri sürüldü. 

Haberde, 200 yıldan fazla bir süre Karadeniz’de söz sahibi olan Rusya’nın günümüzdeki durumunun çok kaygan bir zemin üzerinde olduğu belirtilerek, şu görüşlere yer verildi: 


*"Rusya’nın bu bölgedeki jeopolitik süreçlerden dışlanmaması, Karadenize sahili bulunan başka bir ülkenin vereceği siyasi kararlara bağlı. Tarih, beklenmedik bir dönüş yaptı. Asırlar boyunca Rusya’nın rakibi olan Türkiye bugün bizim yeni stratejik müttefikimiz olabilir. Güney Osetya’daki ağustos krizinin ardından NATO gemilerinin Karadeniz sahillerine gelişine misilleme yapılacağını açıklayan Rusya Devlet Başkanı Dmitriy Medvedev, Rusya Kuzey Filosunda bulunan birkaç askeri gemiyi Venezuela sahillerine gönderdi. ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı temsilcisi de buna karşılık Rusların bu kadar uzağa gidebilecek sadece bir kaç gemisi olduğu karşılığını verdi. Ve haklıydı."* 

Rus gemilerinin ABD sahillerine misilleme ziyaretinin Rusya yönetiminin bir blöfü olduğu kaydedilen haberde,* "üünkü Rusya tek başına ve sadece bir kaç gemiyle NATO gemilerinin değil Atlas okyanusuna, Karadeniz’e bile gelmesini engelleyemez. Bunun için Rusya’nın önemli bir ortağa ihtiyacı var"* denildi. 

Türkiye’nin NATO üyeliğine rağmen ABD’nin ilkelerine karşı çıkabileceğini artık kanıtladığı ifade edilen haber şöyle devam ediyor: 


*"Irak harekatı sırasında ABD uçaklarının topraklarından kalkmasına izin vermeyen Türkiye, Güney Osetya çatışmasının ardından da NATO gemilerinin boğazlardan geçişinin bir kaç gün geciktirerek Rusya’nın Poti ve Batum limanlarında anahtar pozisyonlara sahip olmasına yardımcı oldu. Türkiye’nin NATO’nun emirlerini yerine getirmemesi bizim için çok ciddi bir yardımdır."* 


Adı Türkiye’deki Ergenekon terör örgütü ile de anılan Avrasya Hareketi Başkanı Aleksandır Dugin de dergiye yaptığı açıklamada, Türkiye ve Rusya’nın bugün zor bir dönem yaşadığını belirterek, *"Türkiye son yıllarda Rusya veya İran nezdinde yeni bir ortak aramakta. üünkü ABD’nin Irak’a girmesi ve Kürt sorununun yeniden gündeme getirilmesi Türkiye’yi çok üzdüğü gibi toprak bütünlüğünü tehdit eder hale geldi"* dedi. 

Dugin, Kıbrıs sorununun çözümü konusunda Batının tutumundan Türkiye’de *"hiç kimsenin memnun olmadığını"* belirterek, *"Türkiye, Batı ve ABD ile ortaklığın kendisine yarardan çok daha fazla zarar verdiğinin kanaatine varmakta. Rusya’dan ise hiç bir tehlike gelmediği gibi ikili işbirliğinin yaratacağı menfaatler çok büyük"* diye konuştu. 


Haberde, Güney Osetya’daki savaşın ardından Türkiye’nin başta Bakü-Ceyhan boru hattı olmak üzere bir çok milyar dolarlık ekonomik programları Rusya’nın katılımı olmadan gerçekleştiremeyeceğini anladığı ileri sürülerek, *"Ankara zaman içinde Moskova ve (Rusya’nın) ortakları olmadan boru hatlarının güvenliğini sağlayamayacağı kanaatine vardı. Türkiye Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün Ermenistan ziyareti, Kafkaslarda Güvenlik ve İşbirliği Platformu kurulması önerisi ve Güney Osetya senaryosunun Dağlık Karabağ’da gerçekleştirilmesini önleme girişimleri Ankara’nın Moskova ile yakınlaşmasının bir kanıtıdır"* ifadeleri kullanıldı. 

Rusya Bilimler Akademisi Doğu Bilimleri Enstitüsü Uzmanı Aleksandr Vasilyev de dergiye yaptığı açıklamada, Batının Türkiye’yi Orta Asya ve Hazar enerji kaynaklarını Avrupa’ya ulaştıracak transit bir ülke haline getirmek istediğini belirterek,* "Ancak bugün Türkiye’de şanghay Ekonomik İşbirliği örgütüne girmek isteyen güçler var"* diye konuştu. 


*"TüRKLERLE İLİşKİLERDE üOK DİKKATLİ OLMAK GEREKİYOR"* 

Rusya’nın Bakü-Ceyhan boru hattının güvenli bir şekilde faaliyet göstermesi, Türkiye’nin toprak bütünlüğünün korunması, Kıbrıs sorunun çözümünde ve hatta Türkiye’nin AB üyeliği yolundaki sorunların çözümünde Türkiye’ye yardımcı olabileceği belirtilen RBC dergisindeki haberde, şu görüşlere yer verildi: 

*"Peki Rusya bunun karşılığında ne istiyor? Rusya için önemli olan Kırım yarımadasındaki Sivastopol Limanı’nda konuşlandırılan Rusya Karadeniz askeri filosunun mevcut konumunu korumasıdır. Bu filonun konuşlandırılacağı yer konusunda Sivastopol’dan başka bir alternatif yok. NATO’nun doğuya ilerlediği, Ukrayna’nın NATO’ya çekildiği bu dönemde, NATO üyesi Türkiye’nin Rusya’ya Sivastopol konusunda destek vermesi çok önemlidir. Ancak yine de Türklerle ilişkilerde Rusya’nın çok dikkatli olması gerekiyor. Türklerin çok pragmatik halk olduğu unutulmamalıdır. üok kısa bir geçmişte, yanı 90’lı yıllarda Türkiye’nin, Rusya’nın Karadeniz bölgesinden tamamen çıkarılmasından yana olduğu unutulmamalıdır. Moskova ile Ankara arasında siyasi hareketliliğin yanı sıra Türkiye’nin ABD’ye çok bağlı olduğu unutulmamalıdır. ABD’nin elinde Ankara’ya baskı yapmak için birçok araç bulunmakta. Türkiye askeri kredilerin içinde batmış durumda. (Türkiye)Onlar NATO ile ilişkilerin tamamen kesilmesine razı olmayacak. Bunu unutmamak gerekir ve bu pozisyondan yola çıkarak ilişkiler kurulmalı."* 

(RADİKAL)

----------

